# Please Help - problem with cat and neighbours



## miss h (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi there - I need some advice please guys, I'm really stuck now. Sorry it's a bit long, but I feel you should have all the facts. 

Bundaberg is a 4 year old neutered serengetti (bengal crossed oriental). He lives with 2 dogs who he gets on very well with (often curling up in their beds with them at night). At our old place he got on well with the neighbourhood cats although he would often go in their house with them and eat their food. 
We spoke regularly to these neighbours who insisted that he wasn't a problem and that their cats seemed perfectly happy with the arrangement. He has never shown any cat aggression before. 

We moved to our current house nearly 2 years ago and started having problems with one neighbour from about 6 months ago. She came to my house accusing bundy of attacking her male cat and repeatedly entering her house to terrorise him. Of course I was devestated and have been trying to work with her to stop this from happening. 

We started by keeping him locked in doors all the time (really didn't help). We spoke to a behaviourist who told us that this would make the problem worse when he eventually got out. Said behaviourist told us that there was little we could do at this end and that it had to come from this other woman... didn't really help much 

We then agreed with this neighbour that we would keep our cat locked in every night and this later turned to alternate nights at her suggestion. We would text each other if there was a problem with the plan. 

Whenever he goes out at night it is only for a few hours at a time. Whenever myself or my partner wakes up (which is often at the moment - I am pregnant) he is layed on the bottom of our bed or with the dogs. 

Last night (bundy's agreed night out). I got a text from our neighbour to say he tried to get in her house again but when he saw her he ran away. She also told us that her cat has been bitten again and that she suspects it is our cat. She went on to say that it's gotten so bad that she is considering giving her cat away to give him a quieter life. How awful do I feel right now?

What more can I do? :confused1: For whatever reason he seems to be picking on her! I suspect that her kids encouraged him in at first because he is a very striking cat. Please, any suggestions you can give me will be very greatfully received.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

First of all try not to panic, and can i also offer a BIG pat on the back for taking this like an adult and wanting to solve the situation responsibly.

Sometimes cats will not tolerate a particular cat in their neighbourhood, and this is what seems to have happened here. He has a particular dislike for your neighbours cat.

I'm not sure if you will ever be able to get them to live harmoniously, however there are other things you can do to prevent the situation happening again. I am going to assume both cats are neutered, as if not this would be my first port of call... entire toms tend to be much more prone to agressive behaviour.

One of you (or both!) could cat proof your gardens. This would mean yours/hers/both cats would have access to their respective gardens, and also that no other cats could come calling and be put at risk. There are some other significant benefits to this route, a serengetti is a fairly sought after breed, so you would be reducing the risks of him being stolen, wandering off, or ending up in a fight which he doesnt win. The cat would still be able to have access outside, but within a limited territory rather than roaming at will.

Whilst your considering this, could you perhaps suggest a few other things for your neighbour. It would be better to offer to shoulder the cost of these, or at least share the cost. A lawn sprinkler for the garden is usually a good cat deterrant. She could turn it on when its your cats night for going out. A good old fashioned water pistol at hand too to shoo your cat away. Neither cause any long lasting damage other than a wet face and hurt pride.

Invite the neighbour round for coffee and cakes, make it as pleasant as possible and hopefully she will realise how seriously your taking things. Sometimes half the battle is for someone else to acknowledge there is a problem and to work together to solve it.

Hope that helps xx


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Great advice from BBM.
Does neighbour have a cat flap? Would it be possible to install a pet porte or sureflap? I am presuming that both cats are micro chipped. That would at least stop your boy getting in to her house.


----------



## miss h (Aug 20, 2010)

billyboysmammy said:


> First of all try not to panic, and can i also offer a BIG pat on the back for taking this like an adult and wanting to solve the situation responsibly.
> 
> Sometimes cats will not tolerate a particular cat in their neighbourhood, and this is what seems to have happened here. He has a particular dislike for your neighbours cat.
> 
> ...


Firstly thank you so much for your replies.

Secondly, yes, both cats have been neutered and Bundaberg has been microchipped (not sure about her cats). We have spent time with our neighbour at both of our houses - I gave her my mobile number so she can contact me about the cat.

I have tried to keep it as civil and friendly as possible but, to be honest, I am getting to the point where I want to tell her to sort it herself...I'm not that kind of person though so I wont do.

I really get the impression that everything we have suggested that she do to stop him is being ignored and that she thinks it is our problem to sort out. We have offered to go halves on anything she thinks will work. She does have one of those cat flaps that require special keys on the cats collars but, apparently my cat still manages to get through it.

Cat proofing our garden is not really an option - it is a very odd garden and would cost us way too much - we would have to place a net over the whole garden.

At the moment we have agreed to keep him locked in every night (which I think is a little unfair - I'm fine with alternate nights but I think every night is a little much). I got a text back from her this afternoon suggesting that we rehome him.:cryin: THIS WILL NOT HAPPEN!


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

A similar problem happened to my dad, a ginger tom used to come in at night and wind the dogs up, eat the cats food and spray around the downstairs of the house, even if we were sitting in the living room  bold as brass walk through and spray!! We never found the owner. 

In the end we got rid of our cat flap and just let the cats in/out by hand.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

Have you suggested cat proofing her garden? and so protecting her cat from intruders?

Cat proofing a garden does not have to cost an arm and a leg, and there are plenty of suppliers and DIY plans online... they do not all involve netting , they are also designed to suit most garden shapes and sizes.

Try again with inviting her round, give her a list of possible soloutions and approximate costs and see which she wants to do.


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

Firstly I think it's ace that you and her have had up to now a really mature approach to sorting this problem out and I really hope it all sorts itself out. I know you say you're feeling a lot of shame about what Bundaberg is doing, and I can only imagine how that must feel (you have my utost genuine sympathy), but at the end of the day the majority of the responsibility has to lie with you. I would think it *might* be best all round if you perhaps reconsidered catproofing your garden and keeping him enclosed that way? I know in an ideal world everyone would do this but if it's not her cat causing the problem (and I'm assuming it's not as otherwise this is all null) then there's not a lot of responsibility you can place on her when it comes to alterations and costs. Ultimately she has to be responsible for any injury caused to her cats off her property if she lets them out, but if your cat is going in her house and attacking her cat, then it's not fair for her to have to rehome them. Perhaps catproofing your garden is ultimately the most responsible thing to do if it is at all possible for you to do, otherwise a cat run might be your only option if you don't want him indoors. 

I hope you and her can work things out mutually to a good conclusion for both of you.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

miss h said:


> Cat proofing our garden is not really an option - it is a very odd garden and would cost us way too much - we would have to place a net over the whole garden.


Without getting into thw whole "whose responsibility is it" angle of this post.... can I just say that cat-proofing your garden does not have to be expensive at all. My own cats have a cat run, but as I often foster shelter cats, who also go out into the garden in another smaller run, and those cats can easily have things like ringworm and earmite and gawd only knows what else .... I really didn't want any of the neighbourhood moggies coming into my garden and contracting parasites or diseases from my fosters. So I cat proofed my garden to keep cats out. And it has worked perfectly. To cat proof to keep cats _out_ you angle the cat proofing out the way (away from your garden), and to keep cats _in_ the garden the angle is in towards the garden. Out garden is also very odd... it involved cat proofing 2 meter high wooden fences... a 2 meter high brick wall... a 1.80 garden gate... and a 2.70m conifer hedge.

It wasnt expensive to do... it didnt take that long to do... it is very effective... and if I say so myself it doesn't look bad either.

I can't really describe how we did it.... but I can send you photos if you want.

Please bear one thing in mind... when our cats become pests or objects of irritation to our neigbours, however just or unjust those irritations may be... this is often when bad things happen to cats. Like poisoning or a kick in the ribs. And that's why I personally would err on the side of caution with this situation... and bite the bullet and pay and do the cat-proofing myself. For the simple (but very sad) reason that I have witnessed too often pet problems with neighbours escalate into pet-poisoning or other forms of cruelty imposed on the poor cats.

best of luck, and I really do hope you find a solution.


----------



## miss h (Aug 20, 2010)

with regards to cat proofing our garden. I would appreciate some pictures of your gardens. I can't quite visualise how it would work in our garden. 

We would need to extend our fences to at least 2 meters (bundy can easily jump a 6 foot glass wall - we tried to shower him once). Would we have to get planning permission?:


----------



## peecee (Jun 28, 2010)

Could you also offer to pay to change her cat flap to one that takes microchip like pet porte or sureflap so your cat cannot get in?


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

miss h said:


> with regards to cat proofing our garden. I would appreciate some pictures of your gardens. I can't quite visualise how it would work in our garden.
> 
> We would need to extend our fences to at least 2 meters (bundy can easily jump a 6 foot glass wall - we tried to shower him once). Would we have to get planning permission?:


Cat proofing your garden isnt necessarily about how high your fences are, more about what additions you put on them.

The two main types of cat proof fencing include rolling bars (very unobtrusive), and inverted fencing. Both types fit on top of your current fencing system (fence, wall, house, garage etc).

Another alternative would be a cat run (think aviary). An outside run can be attatched to your house, have a kittywalk via a window, or be fully detatched. These allow your cat some safe outside play time too.

______________________________________

As for her magnetic collar key cat flap. I homed one of my foster kittens to a lovely lady who lives 5mins down the road. Cookie is now 4yrs old, and ever since he moved there he has invited his mates in to party. Cookie sits next to the catflap which unlocks it, and then his friends can come in! His owner regularly gets home to find half the neighbourhood cats lounging around her house!

The magnetic lock on these catflaps is also not that strong, and i know its possible for them to be forced open by a more determined larger cat.

Pet-porte or similar are catflaps which only unlock to the specific cats microchip, however i have no idea if the same would apply if the cat sat next to the flat and unlocked it for his mates!
_______________________________________________


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

miss h said:


> with regards to cat proofing our garden. I would appreciate some pictures of your gardens. I can't quite visualise how it would work in our garden.
> 
> We would need to extend our fences to at least 2 meters (bundy can easily jump a 6 foot glass wall - we tried to shower him once). Would we have to get planning permission?:


I will happily send you some pictures if you send your email address to me in a private message. It takes way too long for me too attach photos on to my forum posts.

But I just want to repeat what BillyBoysMummy said... cat proofing a garden is all about the overhang and angle of the cat proofing, and not about the height of a fence. Sure a 50cm high fence would be too low to ever cat proof, but most existing fences and walls can be cat proofed very easily. Maybe it would be easier for you to make photos of your garden, email those to me.... then I can get back to you if I know how to cat proof it.


----------



## kota (Jun 17, 2010)

I think it's not so necessary for a neutered cat to walk in the night. As for my cats - they know one important thing from childhood - NIGHT IS FOR SLEEPING AND NOT FOR WALKING! and all of them sleep in the night - it's a rule in our family. In the daytime they are allowed to do everything they want. Maybe you should just keep him home in the night..


----------



## miss h (Aug 20, 2010)

Just thought I would update you all. We ended up going halves with the neighbour on a pet-porte for her. Her cats and dog were all microchipped. My other half went round her house for a meeting and found out something rather funny: Her kids came down and were talking about bundy apparently, they sometimes let him in and give him cat sweets!! The kids told my OH that they love bundy. Apparently the neighbour looked rather embarrassed about that. So, that would be why he keeps going into their hosue then! I suspected as much. 

So far the pet-porte has kept bundy out, he's also spending A LOT more time at home :thumbup:.

As for cat proofing our garden, we spoke to a local firm and apparently the only way of guaranteeing that it would work with our cat would be to net over the whole garden. An inward-facing barrier just would not work with our little houdini! We really can not afford to have our garden netted off so cat proofing the garden is out.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

So the behaviourist WAS right after all!
I am so glad that you were able to stay calm and play a diplomatic role which brought this situation to a satisfactory close for all concerned. Poor old Bundy being blamed when in fact they had encouraged him all along.


----------



## miss h (Aug 20, 2010)

I KNOW! Lol! Great thing for us though is that now he can't get into their house to play he's home so much more. He spends most of the night curled up with us again... Love it! :thumbup:


----------



## Catlover2 (Oct 12, 2009)

I have 'cat proofed' my garden with inward facing angled brackets with netting attached. Two of mine still get out  They just jump up, cling on to either the bracket or netting and then climb to the top using front paws whilst hanging down and then go over the top!

It wasn't a DIY job but bought from a 'cat proof fencing' company. I think I might send them the video of mine escaping and ask what they suggest! :lol:

Good Luck- hope the problem is sorted.

~x~


----------

